# bulb tipped anemone got injured on power head



## fishheds (Jan 1, 2011)

anyone else ever have this problem? i never knew they could climb the glassall the way to the top where it is located. Hes hiding now and looks pretty beat up!
Any one know what I can do for him to help him get better or is he a gonner? also ever since the accident my water is cloudy???


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

honestly............remove him from the tank.


----------

